# Clergy questioning God



## kowalskil (Sep 30, 2015)

Those who have read my essay "What is God," at: 

http://pages.csam.montclair.edu/~kowalski/god.htm

might be interesed in God-related conceptual difficulties of some preachers, quoted at:  

http://pages.csam.montclair.edu/~kowalski/god2.htm

Ludwik Kowalski (see Wikipedia). 

Please share these links with those who might be interested.


----------



## RodISHI (Oct 4, 2015)

kowalskil said:


> Those who have read my essay "What is God," at:
> 
> http://pages.csam.montclair.edu/~kowalski/god.htm
> 
> ...


Your story and studies are interesting. I will reread them again later. Thank you.


----------

